# New Tac-Vest with double-mag sized pockets ?



## Adrian (18 Feb 2006)

Qu'est-ce que c'est ca!

http://www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca/netpub/server.np?find&catalog=photos&template=detail_e.np&field=itemid&op=matches&value=10842&site=combatcamera

Are my eyes fooling me or do those mag pouches on that Tac Vest look double the normal size?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (18 Feb 2006)

Your right they do look bigger.


----------



## Armymedic (18 Feb 2006)

they do, no doubt an optical illusion.


----------



## GO!!! (18 Feb 2006)

My good lord - I'll call up the SM - no alterations of the queens kit is tolerated - no matter how practical or common-sensical it may be!

Next thing you know - the troops will be gallavanting about in their own vehicles and shirts with pockets on the sleeves............

EDIT:

Upon further inspection, I have noticed that his rifle is not within arms reach, bayonet is not in the CF standard front position, the C2 sight case is on thr ground on it's side and there is salvage lying on the ground beside him, not in a bag manned by an NCO at the ammo point. Furthermore, there is a thread at the top of his zipper, and an unauthorised fastex clip attached to his TV. 

Also, his rank is not readily apparent, although since he is working, we know he does not hold a commission!


----------



## Jungle (18 Feb 2006)

Why is this Gunner not wearing the mortar gloves when handling mortar ammo ??
I would like this investigated...  ;D


----------



## Matt_Fisher (18 Feb 2006)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> they do, no doubt an optical illusion.



Indeed.


----------



## Jarnhamar (19 Feb 2006)

*has a flashback of militaryphotos.net*


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (19 Feb 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> My good lord - I'll call up the SM - no alterations of the queens kit is tolerated - no matter how practical or common-sensical it may be!
> 
> Next thing you know - the troops will be gallavanting about in their own vehicles and shirts with pockets on the sleeves............
> 
> ...




 ;D ;D Someone learned the zoom button...


----------



## Troopasaurus (20 Feb 2006)

http://www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca/netpub/server.np?find&catalog=photos&template=detail_e.np&field=itemid&op=matches&value=10594&site=combatcamera

hmmm dropzone tactical tag on those pouches


----------



## Farmboy (20 Feb 2006)

Can you say "Drop Zone" ?   ;D

Guys need to carry more than four mags and they are using any option they can. Tearing off the mag pouches from the TV and attaching bigger ones is now getting common.


----------



## Armymedic (20 Feb 2006)

so tell us about the unauth kit mod...how is it done?

Cause you know, on a rare occasion, when the moon and stars line up, and there are no more rocks requiring gold and blue paint, it actually makes sense.

BTW, wheres my med bag to trial?


----------



## MJP (21 Feb 2006)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> so tell us about the unauth kit mod...how is it done?
> 
> Cause you know, on a rare occasion, when the moon and stars line up, and there are no more rocks requiring gold and blue paint, it actually makes sense.
> 
> BTW, wheres my med bag to trial?



Just get a CO that will authorize it and a CSM that supports it.  There are more non issue rigs than issued ones in my Coy it seems.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (21 Feb 2006)

MJP I think he may have been sarcastic.


----------



## Farmboy (21 Feb 2006)

Armymedic sarcastic??   Nooooo     :


----------



## Synthos (21 Feb 2006)

It seems to me that double-mag sized pockets would make a lot of sense for those who like to gun tape two magazines together.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (21 Feb 2006)

to double up a mag you send spacers and all the double mag pouches I've seen have been pretty tight.


----------



## mudgunner49 (21 Feb 2006)

Synthos said:
			
		

> It seems to me that double-mag sized pockets would make a lot of sense for those who like to gun tape two magazines together.



If you're coupling them with a Mag-Clamp or the like, you'll need *triple* mag pouches to fit the works in...


blake


----------



## Armymedic (21 Feb 2006)

what, me, sarcastic...noooo never.  :-*

Seriously though, I do want to know how you guys got around the kit standardization gestapo on those vests. And then how one removes and replaces the pockets.

Farmboy, where is my med bag? You know, the one you want to give me for free, no strings, purely for my own look cool factor.

I hope the troops from 2 VP who are coming on board with 1 RCR are not counting on using similar stuff....that would just be scandalous.  <-------sarcasm.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (21 Feb 2006)

"I hope the troops from 2 VP who are coming on board with 1 RCR are not counting on using similar stuff....that would just be scandalous"

Fingers crossed is more like it.  Talking with a RCR member on this board he told me that his 1 RCR buddies have been given the green light for operational kit.  Besides we cowboys have a way of corrupting people. ;D


----------



## mudgunner49 (21 Feb 2006)

CFL said:
			
		

> "I hope the troops from 2 VP who are coming on board with 1 RCR are not counting on using similar stuff....that would just be scandalous"
> 
> Fingers crossed is more like it.  Talking with a RCR member on this board he told me that his 1 RCR buddies have been given the green light for operational kit.  Besides we cowboys have a way of corrupting people. ;D



With all of the recent ruckus over the "movie that shall not be named", I'd be careful about using the words "cowboy" and "corrupted" in the same sentence... :rofl:  :tsktsk: :rofl: :tsktsk:

Seriously though, good luck inthe quest for more operationally functional kit... let's hope the concept spreads!!


blake


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (21 Feb 2006)

ummmmmmmm Brokeback Mountain????????????


----------



## KLAVER (21 Feb 2006)

lets go fishing 8)


----------



## Armymedic (21 Feb 2006)

Good one.



			
				CFL said:
			
		

> Fingers crossed is more like it.  Talking with a RCR member on this board he told me that his 1 RCR buddies have been given the green light for operational kit.



Yes "operational kit" as in Under Armour, Hatch Gloves, off the shelf boots, or the occasional thigh or hip pouch, sure.  

Custom tac vests for all, may be worthy of a RSM coronary.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (21 Feb 2006)

Roger that.  This member told me anything tan would be authorized but I've worked for the RCR in the past and I'll believe it when I see it.  
That said "EVERBODIES doing it". lol


----------



## Farmboy (21 Feb 2006)

> Farmboy, where is my med bag? You know, the one you want to give me for free, no strings, purely for my own look cool factor.



 In use overseas.  



> Custom tac vests for all, may be worthy of a RSM coronary.



 They all seemed to get through a meeting about it without a coronary.  ;D


----------



## Armymedic (21 Feb 2006)

So no med bag? 
Darn it all.


----------



## GO!!! (21 Feb 2006)

Farmboy said:
			
		

> They all seemed to get through a meeting about it without a coronary.  ;D



No they'll just come up with some retarded rule like "you can wear whatever you want outside the gate, but if you set foot in it here you are going to jail". Thus requiring the patrol to change in the "S" curve.


----------

